# Belgium School Recommendation



## 14eleven9 (Mar 26, 2021)

Hello everyone!
My family and I are planning to move to Belgium in summer. Can you give me recommendations on which international school I can put my 3 adorable kids? My eldest is a 14-year-old boy who loves sports, my 11-year-old girl loves Science and is also taking French class in her current school, and my youngest is only 9, who I believe is an artist in the making (the mom in me talking







). I would appreciate all your suggestions because our choice of home will depend on our children’s school location. Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depending on why you are moving to Belgium, you may want to check some of the expat organizations to see what "on the ground" information they have about the various schools there. If you're moving for job reasons, the new employer may have information on the schools. If someone in the family will be working in Brussels, especially for an NGO or another international agency, they will have information on the international schools in the area and which ones are most popular with their staff members. 

If you are American, there are two American Women's Clubs - one in Brussels, the other in Antwerp. They generally have lots of information on schools and all and can be a valuable source for other information about settling in. There are probably British expat groups, too, though Brexit may have left its mark. 

In any event, the various expat groups very often publish guides to living in Belgium and these are also a source of information about the schools and much else. Just be aware that Belgium isn't as small as it looks - if someone in the family is working in Belgium you'll want to settle close to the workplace. And, depending on where in Belgium you live, that will determine what language is used in day to day life as well as in the schools. Brussels is the main exception in that many languages are commonly spoken.


----------

